# ENCOM TNT 80W



## theyettie (20/10/15)

Hi guys

I was wondering if there are others that have bought this mod. What do you think of it and have you experienced hassles with it?

I think mine has an issue with either the 510 connection or the chip or something else. This weekend I got 4 or 5 excruciating dry hits. When I fire it and look at the screen it gives different ohm and volt readings with each push of the button. It jumps from 0.3 to 0.4 to 0.7 to 1.7, with this the voltage goes crazy!! This doesn't seem right. I found that playing around with how tight my subtank is screwed on sort of fixes this. But now it's like finding the sweet spot with the cold water tap in the shower. The mod is about a month old, I'm thinking of going back to Vape King to let them have a look.

Any similar experiences?


----------



## theyettie (20/10/15)

Am I the only bloke on this forum with said mod?


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/10/15)

theyettie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was wondering if there are others that have bought this mod. What do you think of it and have you experienced hassles with it?
> 
> ...


I had one for a short while. Besides the weight with the 25560 battery, this is an awesome device. I did not have any problems whatsoever.
The wattage was consistent to my settings, sometimes going as low as 12w on a Joytech Ego tank and as high 80w on a dripper. A great safety feature is the auto shutoff, you don't have to worry out "Automatic fire" when you are away from this device.
All the tanks I used fit on snug no issues here. 
You may want to take it back to your supplier, then do a quick test between their demo one and yours.
What batteries are you using?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/15)

theyettie said:


> Am I the only bloke on this forum with said mod?



It would appear so...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## theyettie (20/10/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> I had one for a short while. Besides the weight with the 25560 battery, this is an awesome device. I did not have any problems whatsoever.
> The wattage was consistent to my settings, sometimes going as low as 12w on a Joytech Ego tank and as high 80w on a dripper. A great safety feature is the auto shutoff, you don't have to worry out "Automatic fire" when you are away from this device.
> All the tanks I used fit on snug no issues here.
> You may want to take it back to your supplier, then do a quick test between their demo one and yours.
> What batteries are you using?


Very weird. I think I must take it back to them for a quick look. Thanks for your input!! I love the build quality and simplicity of it, so I hope it's not a serious issue. I run Efest 3.7V Li-Mn 32A batteries in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/10/15)

theyettie said:


> Am I the only bloke on this forum with said mod?


Its a really nice mod. Built like a German tank. Nice form factor too. I definitely liked it but all $$$ spent on mods were beginning to offend HRM!
So I started selling....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (23/10/15)

Quick update. I took the mod back to my vendor. Opened a new box and gave me a brand spanking new one. It did exactly the same, with different atties on top. So I went for a name one can trust - Sigelei... Bottom line, and this is just me, don't buy this thing now. It's beautifully made and has the ass tonnes of battery hours one would expect from a 26650, but these guys need to up their game. If there's a V2, I'll probably buy it, because I really like it, but for now, nope!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

